# Another new Addition & Some Updates! (Ball Pythons)



## Sarin (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey guys! Added another one to the ever growing collection. Thanks to Kevin (Kjay) for this awesome animal!

I also did a little bit of an update on some of the collection in the video as well.

1.0 2011 Pastel Sugar "Aspen"


[video=youtube;G3MSOfeCccU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3MSOfeCccU&feature=plcp[/video]





























Enjoy!


----------



## womapyth (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures and video.


----------



## Nighthawk (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 10, 2012)

Amazing patterns


----------

